# mast cell tumor in 4 month old



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear about this. I'll forward your info to my sister (she's a Vet), and see what ideas she might have. Are you going to see an oncologist or are you going to stay primarily with your regular Vet?

By the way, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry that you've found us under these circumstances.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you know the grade of the tumor? I believe mast cells are both graded and staged, and the grade is critically important. It defines which type of mast cell you are dealing with, in terms of how aggressive it is. A grade 1 is benign, for example. Here's a decent article:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1638&aid=461

I would take my dog to an oncologist for further evaluation.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about your puppy, and the dreadfulness of such a baby having cancer. I do have a friend whose boxer had a mast cell tumor removed at 14 months, who is now five. She is pretty paranoid about carbohydrates in his diet, and feeds him a high protein "cancer-starving" diet along with a fish oil capsule and a low dose ascriptin asprin daily. She gets him out in the morning and evening, avoiding full summer sun at noon on his skin, but he has bright white fur where the tumor was that lets his skin get pink. I am not sure that is true for a golden(?). Oh, how I hope this puppy does well. What an absolute shock for you. Is your breeder supportive and helpful?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your puppy and I pray it is a grade 1 as stated above.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I have delt with them in two dogs*

Neither as young as yours. Dog 1 had her first mast cell lump, stage 2, off at 4 1/2 years. She lived till 9 1/2 when she got a lump in a bad spot, face, feet. Dog 2 had a mast cell removed also at 4 1/2 years also stage 2. He is currently 16 months post op with no reoccurance. He is also on a high protein diet. I am vigilent about touching him everyday for lumps. I have done a lot of research. Some vets feel it is genetic, others an enviormental issue. My two dogs lived and were walked in different places. It is not uncommon to have stage 2 tumors removed with good margins that don't have more lumps. This mast cell will have to come off, If it's in a good spot removal with good margins may do the trick. My first dog had 6-7 mast cells removed over a 5 year period before she got one in a bad spot. I wish you luck. PM me if you have specific questions Alex


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*one more thing*

I reread your post. My second dog and most recent with mast cell had his lump removed. He had good margins 1.0 cm except down, .03 cm because his lump was above his ear just above the nerve bundle that controls the nerves in his face This dog is currently 16 monthes post op and fine, so far. I know how you feel. I remember how I felt when I found out with both dogs. Some dogs do beat mast cells . You may want to think about changing food and take a more holistic view towards what you give your snubberhead.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*second more thing*

I meant grade 2. Staging is different, they check the regional lymph nodes for spread.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

My first golden had a mast cell tumor stage 2, at 2 years old and lived to be 11 and half!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I dont have any information for you but hope that you will speak to a oncologist if you havent already done it. Here is a website that might have some information for you from nutrition to health. http://landofpuregold.com/home.html

Good luck and hope you will post some pictures.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear you are going through this with such a young dog, hope all goes well (you will find lots of good advice here.)


----------



## shanewohl (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear. We lost our three year old to mast cell cancer in Jan. of this year. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No information to offer, just condolences on the sad diagnosis. I hope the surgery will do the trick and you will enjoy many good years with your pup. As others have suggested, I'd consult with a veterinary oncologist.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a 10 week old through my rescue with a mast cell on her back. It was removed by a regular vet and that's all that was ever done. She is still around, just turned 10 years old in Feb. !! There is LOTS of hope for your puppy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How is your puppy doing? Any updates???


----------



## Sandypaw (Jan 22, 2009)

*mast cell tumor*

Has been difficult to keep a 4 month old down for two weeks with lots of stitches in his face and three other goldens in the house. Its heartbreaking to look at but healing nicely. Pathology is stage II mast cell with clean (small) margins.... Surgeon feels this is the treatment with diligent monitoring for spread. We can only hope this is the end of the nightmare.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is good news. Hopefully that will be his last bout with any type of cancer. Good luck on keeping him calm during his recovery.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

WEll, hopefully your litle one will never get another lump. Sounds he is doing just great tho, playing, etc.

I just had a lump removed from my 7 1/2 year old goldn's leg yesterdayand am wating on report to come as if it is cancer of not.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought I had posted what my sister sent back to me, sorry!

Poor baby...that is very young! The bad thing about MCT is that they can happen at any age! If they got good margins (typically at least 2 cm is recommended), then there is no way to tell whether or not it will come back. I have seen many dogs that have stage II MCT removed and never have a recurrence; there is always a chance though, and of course a slightly higher chance because it is a stage II. There are 3 stages of MCT, with stage III being the worst (some pathologists reverse the order and grade stage I as the worst, just depends). These are probably the most common type of tumors we remove in practice; consequently, because I work in a farm community, most of my clients just watch their animals for recurrence. In that case, I always recommend frequent checking of the dog and to remove any bump that comes up as soon as possible, preferably sending it to the pathologist each time. Mast cells can look like anything (from a skin tag to a big ulcerated mass), so I just tell clients to monitor carefully. Another option would be chemotherapy; they typically respond pretty well to chemo. It doesn't sound like it would be warranted in this case, and they would probably tell them to watch the kiddo, but an oncology consult could be an option if that would make them feel better. Typically, I think they reserve chemotherapy for dogs with multiple masses, or for cases where the mass was so large that there was no way to get clean margins. I always tell clients that, just because you get a consult, doesn't mean you have to go through with chemo. That would just give them all the info and ammo to be proactive if any more pop up in the future.

As a veterinarian, if this were my dog with a solitary tumor and good clean excisional margins, then I would wait and see if you get a recurrence. The main thing is to monitor along the incision for any bumps, but also just keep looking the kiddo over, since they can pop up anywhere. Also, watch the eye closely, as they can go into the eye (I have a client with a lab that has a MCT in her third eyelid). If there is any irritation or swelling in that eye, and it is feasible for the owner, then I would consider having it checked by an ophthalmologist. It sounds like it is in a bad area, and removing more tissue sounds unlikely...but, if the margins were not at least 2 cm, and it is possible, I always recommend to go back and take wider margins at the surgery site, just to be safe!

I guess the thing to remember is that a mast cell tumor is not necessarily a death sentence. I have seen tons of them and have removed tons of them. Yes, they are always considered bad and can come back, but lots of loving and feeling the dog over can help catch them early, so you can get them removed early. Even though this was diagnosed at such a young age does not in any way necessarily mean that it will come back or that the kiddo won't lead a normal healthy life. This is hard, and I am sorry that they are having to go through this. I hope this info helps a little; if you or the owners have any more questions about MCT, just let me know.


----------



## Sandypaw (Jan 22, 2009)

Tug... two years old.. no evidence of mast cell... now can just be monitored...he has his own kind of exuberance.... most challenging of all my goldens (25 years worth).. but all the work has been worth it... he is beautiful, and cancer free... lots of constant monitoring but hopeful he will live a long, lovely, life running on the beach... ....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad your pup is caner free and healthy!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

What wonderful news that your Tug is cancer free two years later!

- Tania


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So good to hear the happy news.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing such positive news.

It's a nice change to all of the cancer issues so many people have been facing in this Forum. 

Again, thanks! And hopefully it'll be the last cancer Tug will have to face for the rest of his long and happy life!

SJ


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news !! The dog I told you about in my earlier post, Ash Lee, is still alive too. She will be 12 in Feb.. We have a new Club Gold dog Piper, who had a MCT at 1, which is why she stayed with us. She's doing great too and will be 3 in April.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news.


----------

